#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  சூப்பர் Mom Zee Tamil Show

## Dhanush

நான் ஜீ தமிழில் நடைபெருக்கின்ற சூப்பர் மாம் நிகழ்சசி பார்க்கின்றானான் நீங்கள் யார் வெற்றி பெருவார்கள் என்று நினைக்கிறீர்கள்

----------


## The Witcher

> நான் ஜீ தமிழில் நடைபெருக்கின்ற சூப்பர் மாம் நிகழ்சசி பார்க்கின்றானான் நீங்கள் யார் வெற்றி பெருவார்கள் என்று நினைக்கிறீர்கள்


தெரிந்துக்கொண்டு என்ன செய்ய போகிறீர்கள்?

----------


## Dhanush

> தெரிந்துக்கொண்டு என்ன செய்ய போகிறீர்கள்?


நீங்கள் அனைவரது வினாக்களுக்கும் பதில் சொல்வதால் நீங்களே இந்த வலைத்தளத்தில் முதன்மை இடத்தை பெறுகிறீர்கள் அதனால் உங்களை இந்த நிகழ்சசிக்கு அனுப்பி விடலாம் என்று யோசனை உள்ளது ஏன் நீங்கள் போகக்கூடாது?

----------


## The Witcher

> நீங்கள் அனைவரது வினாக்களுக்கும் பதில் சொல்வதால் நீங்களே இந்த வலைத்தளத்தில் முதன்மை இடத்தை பெறுகிறீர்கள் அதனால் உங்களை இந்த நிகழ்சசிக்கு அனுப்பி விடலாம் என்று யோசனை உள்ளது ஏன் நீங்கள் போகக்கூடாது?


அடேய். நான் super mom இல்ல Super man. கதைக்க வேண்டும் என்பதற்காக அர்த்தமில்லா பதிவுகளை இட வேண்டாம்.

----------

